# Screen flashes,everything freezes, screen goes black



## keispiegel (Jul 31, 2010)

This is a recent problem that just started on my computer today. I'll be randomly on the internet or browsing some files, and my screen will quickly flash and my mouse and keyboard won't move or respond at all. And then a few seconds later, the monitors will turn off saying "no input" I can see that the computer is still running since I can see my fans moving in the case. However my external hard-drives all start stopping and shutting down. I'm forced to hard-reset completely.

This also happened when waking up the computer from "sleep" The screens just stayed completely black, and unresponsive to any commands like ctrl-alt-delete.

Never had this problem before. If it helps, I just today installed Firefox 4 and my Avast updated to 6.0. Perhaps someone has had similar problems, but my search didn't turn up anything.

Windows 7
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
CPU: 4x, 2666 MHz
RAMPAGE II GENE
9GB
Delta PSU
Asus CG5290
CPU, MB, SB, and NB temp and voltage all okay (between 40-56 deg and .9 to 1.5 respectively)

[hope thats enough info, i saw another poster asking about all this when i searched some other posts]

Thanks for the help


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Can you give us any errors that should be in your Event logs?

Right click on My Computer>Manage>Event Viewer>System

Let us know what EventID no. it gives and the source of the error. If you double click on one that says error, then the info will be on there.

What is the wattage of your PSU and how old is it?
Have you recently updated any drivers and are they up to date?
Have you recently added any pieces of hardware?
Have you checked the inside components of your computer to make sure that everything is seated and connected properly, RAM, Video card, HDD etc
Checked the cables, between your monitor and PC are correctly connected.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

delta are low quality units

upgrade

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same advice as dai. You're PSU is low quality and probably underpowered.


----------



## keispiegel (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies everyone.

At the moment I got what information I could from Safe Mode, as it's become a lot worse and I can no longer boot Windows Normally. I will either stall on the "Loading" screen after inputting my pass, or it will boot but stop halfway through loading my startup programs. I'm trying a Sys Restore, but all I'm seeing after logging in afterwards is a blank screen, so it doesn't look so good.

In the Event log I had A LOT of activity in the days of the problem. Easily at least 80 or so. I apologize if I have no idea what these mean, but here they are...

219
1060 [both of these say something about libusb0

Then afterwards I get a few 

#4 and lots of 7036 and some 41.

then a huge amount of the 219 and 1060.

I'm not sure how you tell the exact wattage on the PSU since it has multiple wattages on there. Would it display it better somewhere else, or should i read something specifically? The system is about a year and a half old, but the PSU is a few months newer since I had to have it replaced by ASUS for being faulty. 

The seatings check out okay, as well as the connections. No new hardware installed or anything, and the screens are connected just fine. 

As far as getting a new PSU, I can't say I have done that before. Is it just a plug and go type deal where I disconnect the old and use the same wires for the new? The most I've done on the inside of a computer was install a fan and replace RAM before, so it's not my forte. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Label all the power connections from the PSU or take pics or both before unplugging anything.


----------



## keispiegel (Jul 31, 2010)

^ Gotcha. Speaking of which; your note about pictures gave me an idea about the PSU. Here is a shot of the side panel with all those voltages and wattages. Perhaps you guys could make heads or tales of it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What do you want to know about the PSU?


----------



## keispiegel (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, TheGift was asking the specific wattage of my unit. I saw all the different numbers and codes on this and threw my arms up about it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The claimed wattage is 500W. Bottom line, it's poor quality and under powered for a GTX 160. You need a minimum 650W good quality PSU for the GTX 260.


----------



## keispiegel (Jul 31, 2010)

Gotcha. So your guess would be that the PSU isn't giving enough power to the graphics card, and that's what's causing the freezing issues and the booting issues. Strange how that starts up like that out of the blue.

I saw a few from Corsair and Antec, are those decent ones?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Both are good makes. I bought a Akasa Powermax 850W Gaming PSU about 4 years ago and it's still going good. Can't remember how much it cost, but it wasn't cheap.
Did you look at dai's link? That's the type of PSU you want.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Remember that a PSU is probably one of the most important pieces of hardware you have as it'll power all other components, so skimping on the PSU isn't a good thing to do, and a decent one will last you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We do not recommend Antec PSU's because of their frequent changing of suppliers.
SeaSonic-most XFX-Corsair are top quality.
The 750W Corsair is the better bang for buck at this time.


----------

